# Molly Lost Her Scales & Has Orange Spot On Her Face



## Sweetkitty (Jan 11, 2015)

My yellow Molly lost most of her scales. My pet store said that it from stress because she was because she was the only female & the males wouldn't leave her alone. I added more females & she is doing better, but now she has a bright orange spot that started out on the top of her face & is now spreading. The first photo is about two months ago when the spot was small. The second photo is from today. I'm not sure if the orange spot is new scales growing in because it is not the same color that she was before.
{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalc \clshdrawnil \clwWidth12000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs22 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \cell \lastrow\row}

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalc \clshdrawnil \clwWidth12000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs22 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \cell \lastrow\row}


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

How old is your tank? What are your water parameters?

On initial suspicion I would say it looks like a bacterial infection. That's about the best guess I've got, though.


----------

